# Child Seats AGAIN! sorry



## Gartt (Sep 30, 2008)

I am about to purchase a black mk2 coupe as a second car (must have four seats was the 'brief' from my wife!), having previously had mark1 roadsters. Its a second hander with 5000 on the clock but most importantly does not have isofix anchors in the rear. I'm now have a 2yr old so dont want to make any mistakes buying a child seat unfriendly car. After extensive research/panic on here and elswhere on the web i can only find information on isofix car seats that fit e.g britax duo. Do any of these small seats (got to be small :lol: ) fit with seat belts only. I'm distraught because i love the car, drives even better than mk1 and i loved that but also dont want to make a big mistake [smiley=bigcry.gif] ( have put a £250 deposit only so far). Have tried the maxi cosi tobi from our estate car - fits but much bigger than the britax etc. & not much room for my daughter! Any quick responses much appreciated - I purchase the car in the next few days! . ex forum by the way!

cheers folks


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

I am in exactly the same boat as you. I am soon to take delivery of my new 2.0T Coupe, and the only thing that is niggling me, is whether the kids will be able to get in.  Mine too is a second car, but will be driving it in the morning with the kids for a short distance. Both are on booster seats - one nine years old, the other four. I loved the car soooooo much I sort of put that consideration out of my head.

Car seat wise, some are bigger than others. How small is small child? Assuming you are looking for a forward facing seat, I found the Ferrari Advance SP, which is a highback booster seat, to be great. This seat is good for kids from about a year / 18 months old onwards. It is forward facing, and sits neatly on the back seats. You may, however, find that if your kid is keen with his / her legs, you or the front passenger will feel the kicks - not to mention the marks on the seat!!!

Hope that helps. Looking forward to reading others' experiences.

Fin


----------



## Bernieddevil (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm another who is seeking a rear facing child seat for the back. I did specify rear seat ISOfix when buying the car as have a a 1st born on the way so will be interested in what others here use for new born to 9 months in the rear (if thats possible) otherwise missus will be relegated to the back (or me!) with kid in the front in a rear facing seat. From 1 year onwards a forward facing seat shouldnt be a problem for front or rear. Audi do child seats as well, not sure of prices though.

With regards to older kids, I took out 8 and 10 year old nephews for a ride, they are strapping lads but were seating comfortably in the back so no booster seats required for the rear.


----------



## Gartt (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. The small child in question (my daughter) is two years old. High back boosters with harnesses will fit her fine, but will the boot shut. Have you tried the ferrari seat in the TT and can it fit with seat belts ONLY. Been to mothercare / halfords etc but no-one seems to know what fits those tiny rear seats - you have to bring the car down to the shop - slight prob not paid for it yet. :? :?

cheers
Garry


----------



## Gartt (Sep 30, 2008)

Isofix car seats are discussed in depth on many other posts in ths forum - do a search for child seats [smiley=book2.gif]

My post concerns NON - ISOFIX forward facing car seats (9 months +) that fit with SEAT BELT ONLY.........apologise for not being clear enough in earlier post

thanks again
Garry


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Bernieddevil said:


> I'm another who is seeking a rear facing child seat for the back. I did specify rear seat ISOfix when buying the car as have a a 1st born on the way so will be interested in what others here use for new born to 9 months in the rear (if thats possible)


I have a 4 month old and her rear facing seat won't fit in the back (Maxi-cosi) so it goes in the front with the airbag turned off. To be honest its very rare that she is in the TT anyway.

Personnally I wouldn't be happy to put a rear facing seat in the back anyway as its a scutter to get it out quickly if you ever had to, say in an emergency. I had the same problem when I was testing an A5. The access isn't great. Plus, the rear facing seat with a baby in it isn't exactly light and its only going to get heavier, so manoevering it isn't easy.


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

Gartt said:


> Thanks for the reply. The small child in question (my daughter) is two years old. High back boosters with harnesses will fit her fine, but will the boot shut. Have you tried the ferrari seat in the TT and can it fit with seat belts ONLY. Been to mothercare / halfords etc but no-one seems to know what fits those tiny rear seats - you have to bring the car down to the shop - slight prob not paid for it yet. :? :?


High back boosters (Graco Junior kind) fit fine in the back of of a TT - boot shuts fine etc. I've only found two issues.
Firstly you have to make sure that the child is sitting down with fingers well out of the way before you shut the boot (or make sure you get the boot sorted before they get in)
Secondly, when my son reached around 6 years old, the booster in the back seat became a problem because of his height. When he was on a booster, his head hit the roof when I went over a bump, but I felt he wasn't big enough to sit in the back without the booster. For a while he sat in the front next to me, but now he just sits in the back without a booster (the rear seat is group 3 approved).

Oh, there's one other thing worth mentioning as well. A high back booster in the back of a TT sits quite upright, so when kids fall asleep in them, they tend to fall forward and end up getting thrown about a bit unless you're quite gentle with your braking and cornering.

A while ago, someone on here mentioned an Audi booster seat that goes over the child's lap rather than underneath them. It might be worth looking into that.

Balders.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I've used a britax duo isofix in the back, but you can fix that one with the seat belt too, but it is not as 'safe' apparently. I use a high back booster seat now (the lads 3) and there is enough head room but leg room is limited if someone is in the front and as Balders said, the seat back is very upright!

Its easier to put the wife in the back and the boy in the front!


----------



## Joel (Aug 21, 2008)

I use the Recaro 'Young Style' (group 2 - 3) child's seat for my lad who's 3 in November. The seat is secured by the car's seat belt and is light, so easy to transfer in and out if necessary/wanted - it doesn't look too bad either. You can check out the Recaro options at http://www.recaro-seats.co.uk/child-seats/index.php but I'm not sure if many others will fit the TT.


----------



## Burton11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have just bought a Maxi Cosi as below this very evening (30.9.8) after a lot of trawling, fits In the rear of the TT a treat, with plenty of room for the front seat passenger.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_124540


----------



## Gartt (Sep 30, 2008)

Many thanks to all who posted and there answers.  really helped to convince the wife aswell! :wink: Hopefully be picking up my TT (phantom black 2.0T, 18's ten spoke and upgrade to symphony HU, also tracker fitted) TONIGHT!!!. Pretty standard car but who cares when it drives like that!! but will probably upgrade the sound system at some point in the future as the TT deserves great sound!! It came down to the wire (almost a black GOLF GT!) but I held my ground. Cheers again for your feedback on what is a superb forum!. Back soon for some modding info


----------



## mjb16971 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can help me ?

I am looking to purchase a new Coupe TT and have concerns regarding the saefty of my 6 yr old son sitting in the back. I have tried his current Graco high back booster in the showroom and his head almost touches the rear window - so is a non starter. Does anyone know of a booster cushion that fits more comfortably within the profiled back seat and therefore provides more headroom ?
I have spoken to Audi who can't help me so any advice or experience from other members would be appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

The TT rear seats in mine are approved as booster seats in their own right (group 3) for children over around 125cm. I don't know whether that's just because I've got isofix though, or whether all TTs are approved in the same way. If in doubt, there's a label down the side of the passenger-side rear seat that gives the recommended height. It's also mentioned in the manual, so you could ask your dealer to let you take a flick though. It's a bit confusing in the manual though as it describes the seats in cars without the booster approval, and then goes through it (similar but different) for approved cars.

My 6 year old is about 130cm (tall for his age), and he's fine sitting in the back now. The only downside is that they don't have any lateral protection when just sitting on the seat, whereas a booster+back is probably a bit safer. Leg room gets a bit tight when he's sitting behind me (I'm just about 6ft), so he generally take his shoes off to give himself a bit more space, and I shuffle forward a bit.

How long he'll fit in the back at the rate he's growing is anyone's guess though!

Balders.


----------



## mjb16971 (Nov 10, 2008)

Balders

Many thanks for the reply. I have contacted Audi Customer Services and their 'TT expert' has told me that the rear seats in the coupe are not approved as Group 3 child seats !? Sounds like there is some conflciting info out there !

Does anyone have any details of 'slimline' booster cushions that have been successfully used in the TT ?

Many thanks


----------

